# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Q's Log

## Quester

21 Sep 2018
Purpose: self-accountability, sharing experiences, and soliciting the input of others.
The first few pages will be reserved to document changes in routines, training, diet, supplements, pictures and other for the purpose of having current information easily accessible.
Background: recently in good shape, I started hitting it hard and aggravated a hernia I attained as a commercial diver. For the past year, I've been nursing it and under stress. Now I am just as out of shape as when I started community college in 2013, after crashing a semi at 65 mph.
Goal: to fulfill the expectations I set when I was much younger, and later, in 2013.
Current Pics: (this will be updated every few months)
21 September

The damn pics come in one at a time and with an added 90 degrees rotation.

Thats ok because that will be the first reserved post to this thread created.

----------


## Quester

This is where I post questions

----------


## Quester

I started exercising two weeks ago. Currently doing 30 min on Stairmaster or Eliptical (~500 calories) before breakfast and an afternoon workout of a Push/Pull splits. I'm still growing into the workout.

----------


## Quester

TRT 
Wednesday eve/Sunday morn:
Test-C 80mg, Adex .25mg, HCG 500IU,
Everything is in range and test levels are around 900.



Supplements
Injectible Glutathione: .3mL eod and .5mL the day after drinking;
Melatonin 1mg, 2 hr before bed;
Vit Pill: Vit-D 800IU, B6 10 mg, Calcium 500mg, Magnesium 80mg, Zinc 10mg, Copper 1mg, Copper 1mg, Manganese 1mg, Boron 1mg, Daily;
Probiotic Daily;
Aspirin 162 mg before bed;

----------


## Quester

Current:
Reasonable diet while establishing a routine of working out and minimizing alcohol intake

----------


## Obs

Good luck.

Edit photos to be wider than they are tall via cropping and the usually stay upright

----------


## Quester

Supplementary

----------


## Bio-Active

Subscribed

----------


## Quester

and I don't know yet.

But, question: how do you post multiple pics , and wider rather than tall?

----------


## Quester

And, thanks to everyone!

----------


## Quester

> Good luck.
> 
> Edit photos to be wider than they are tall via cropping and the usually stay upright


Lol, I'm not wide yet...

----------


## Obs

> and I don't know yet.
> 
> But, question: how do you post multiple pics , and wider rather than tall?


If you use tapatalk i got no idea.
I just keep uploading directly from my computer after I have edited them

----------


## BG

Looking forward to your progress.

----------


## Quester

So, I'm not just jumping into changing every aspect of my life. I've seen that before and what happens is that if one thing goes wrong in one place it affects the other areas. The most important thing is consistently improving and improving the improvement process.

----------


## BG

Very good. One thing at a time and it will become normal. Thing is once you change one aspect you have to continue it then move onto the next never stopping the previous ones. Sooner or later you will be dialed in.

----------


## tarmyg

> Injectible Glutathione: .3mL eod and .5mL the day after drinking


Interesting. Would not a higher dose of NAC suffice? Curious how you decided to use this compound.

----------


## Obs

> Interesting. Would not a higher dose of NAC suffice? Curious how you decided to use this compound.


He is cutting out the middle man. 
NAC is just a precursor to glutathione.

I recently had a discussion with a gastroenterologist on the subject.

The brightest thing he said the entire time was "We use acetylcystine to treat acetaminophen overdose."

I was proud of him. Really wanted to give him a gold star.

----------


## Quester

Hi Tarmyg,
Its for the reason OBS said.
The articles below are full text through PubMed
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...464?via%3Dihub
"...Glutathione (GSH) is a tripeptide of glutamate, cysteine and glycine that contains an unusual _γ_-peptide bond between glutamate and cysteine (Fig. 1). Such a bond prevents GSH from being hydrolyzed by most peptidases. GSH is less easily oxidized than its precursors, cysteine and _γ_-glutamylcysteine."
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...1002/tox.22017
"These data suggested the tissues with low GSH concentration are highly vulnerable to MCLR toxicity and GSH was critical for the detoxification in MCLR-induced hepatotoxicity in vivo." 
GSH = Glutathione and MCLR = microcystin-leucine-arginine ... (MCLR)-induced hepatotoxicity
https://www.nutritionjrnl.com/articl...123-X/fulltext
*Highlights*
•The consumption of alcoholic beverages injures the liver through concurrent tissue oxidation and suppression of reduced glutathione synthesis, activity, and recycling.•The acute consumption of any ethanol will increase the level of hepatic oxidative stress.•Ethanol potentiates the hepatic oxidative stress–steatosis–hepatitis–fibrosis–cirrhosis–carc inoma transformative continuum.•Even an acute single episode of ethanol consumption initiates metabolic pathways that achieve ultimate expression as hepatic fibrosis and cirrhosis.•In the absence of abstinence, increasing hepatic antioxidant capacity may reduce the severity of ethanol-associated hepatic injury and its consequences.

----------


## Quester

I lost 6 lbs. this month with lots of room for improvement in all areas.

----------


## Quester

Also, the belly is staying in more from the increased tone and smaller meals. One diet goal is to learn to increase caloric content while maintaining small and healthy meals.

----------


## Obs

> Hi Tarmyg,
> Its for the reason OBS said.
> The articles below are full text through PubMed
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...464?via%3Dihub
> "...Glutathione (GSH) is a tripeptide of glutamate, cysteine and glycine that contains an unusual _γ_-peptide bond between glutamate and cysteine (Fig. 1). Such a bond prevents GSH from being hydrolyzed by most peptidases. GSH is less easily oxidized than its precursors, cysteine and _γ_-glutamylcysteine."
> https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...1002/tox.22017
> "These data suggested the tissues with low GSH concentration are highly vulnerable to MCLR toxicity and GSH was critical for the detoxification in MCLR-induced hepatotoxicity in vivo." 
> GSH = Glutathione and MCLR = microcystin-leucine-arginine ... (MCLR)-induced hepatotoxicity
> https://www.nutritionjrnl.com/articl...123-X/fulltext
> ...


Thats a great post. 
I never could explain it like that because I am dumb.

----------


## Quester

> Thats a great post. 
> I never could explain it like that because I am dumb.


No your not, but I could easily fill a whole youtube video of tree cutting fails and a few sequels if I wasn't using all my brain power while simply hanging a birdhouse or shooting at squirrels.

----------


## Quester

I'm down to 225, from a starting point of 339, basically 1 pound a week. I've been doing 30 minutes 4-7 times per week up until two weeks ago. After Thanksgiving, 30-60 minutes 10-12 times a week. Always fasted. I'll probably gain back a few pounds before new year but I'll be back to the fasted cardio every morning and weights in the afternoon. I've found a real great gym that is kinda like a dungeon. I'm one of the smallest humans in there and everyone is polite and keeps to their selves.

----------


## Obs

> I'm down to 225, from a starting point of 339, basically 1 pound a week. I've been doing 30 minutes 4-7 times per week up until two weeks ago. After Thanksgiving, 30-60 minutes 10-12 times a week. Always fasted. I'll probably gain back a few pounds before new year but I'll be back to the fasted cardio every morning and weights in the afternoon. I've found a real great gym that is kinda like a dungeon. I'm one of the smallest humans in there and everyone is polite and keeps to their selves.


Thats kick ass!

----------


## Proximal

> I'm down to 225, from a starting point of 339, basically 1 pound a week. I've been doing 30 minutes 4-7 times per week up until two weeks ago. After Thanksgiving, 30-60 minutes 10-12 times a week. Always fasted. I'll probably gain back a few pounds before new year but I'll be back to the fasted cardio every morning and weights in the afternoon. I've found a real great gym that is kinda like a dungeon. I'm one of the smallest humans in there and everyone is polite and keeps to their selves.


And you’re doing this WITH school? You are amazing!

----------


## charger69

> I'm down to 225, from a starting point of 339, basically 1 pound a week. I've been doing 30 minutes 4-7 times per week up until two weeks ago. After Thanksgiving, 30-60 minutes 10-12 times a week. Always fasted. I'll probably gain back a few pounds before new year but I'll be back to the fasted cardio every morning and weights in the afternoon. I've found a real great gym that is kinda like a dungeon. I'm one of the smallest humans in there and everyone is polite and keeps to their selves.


I love the dungeons. Your progress is incredible. I would like to recommend To change to HIIT. It will consume less time and give better results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Quester

Dungeon, yeah me too. It feels real comfortable not to have a bunch of commercialism, trendy-shit, talking, texting, standing around, appeals to get involved in some life saving charity bullshit, rah-rah-rah we can all do it together, "hey bro, ...," "excuse me but I was using that," camping on equipment, laughing, orange is the new black, kim cardashian, ten machines dedicated to my inner and outer thighs, pop music, or dumbassed tin-skinned front desk idiots.
-
Charger, I gained back all of the fat over the break but I'm sure I can take it off fast.
-

----------


## Quester

Started the comp today.
-
-
Fatsed Cardio folowed by 4 egg whites and 1/2 cup oatmeal w/ 1 cup blueberries, unsweetened.
Going back later for workout

----------


## charger69

> Started the comp today.
> -
> -
> Fatsed Cardio folowed by 4 egg whites and 1/2 cup oatmeal w/ 1 cup blueberries, unsweetened.
> Going back later for workout


4 egg whites?? I eat at least double of everything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Quester

> 4 egg whites?? I eat at least double of everything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, but I'm fat.

----------


## charger69

> Okay, but I'm fat.


No your not!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Quester

evening workout was pull day
pull downs, rows, pull-aparts, shrugs, hammer curls and bicep curls
Low-fat cream of mushroom and steak for dinner. It was left over from New Year and NOBODY WASTES STEAK!

----------


## Proximal

Nice start to the New Year Q!

----------


## Quester

My course schedule lightened up this semester, and in this coming summer. I've cut back on cardio but increased my workouts to 1 hr and 6-days a week. I also started doing martial arts which should make up for the decreased cardio. So, I'm doing 1 hr / day of martial arts and 20 minutes of cardio, at wake up, 5 x week. And, the best news, I'm drinking once per week while enjoying a decreased caloric intake. I have no illusion of winning the competition but I'm on the right track to accomplish my goal.

----------


## Obs

> My course schedule lightened up this semester, and in this coming summer. I've cut back on cardio but increased my workouts to 1 hr and 6-days a week. I also started doing martial arts which should make up for the decreased cardio. So, I'm doing 1 hr / day of martial arts and 20 minutes of cardio, at wake up, 5 x week. And, the best news, I'm drinking once per week while enjoying a decreased caloric intake. I have no illusion of winning the competition but I'm on the right track to accomplish my goal.


The comp is yours if you want it. I saw your progress last time and it was beyond impressive

----------


## Quester

I completely dropped my Semorelin/GHRP-2/GHRP-6 combo. For a long time now, I've had extreme trouble sleeping around the times that I workout, high irritability and been under stress. Somehow it didn't occur to me that it was my S/G2/G6 combo that I would take on the workout days but not when I wasn't. I was writing in the insulin /peptide thread about the way it builds up cortisol and then the light went on. WTF!?! was I doing! I'm going to get a semorelin/Ipamorelin combo to replace it. I just through the shit in the trash and I expect to see my workouts and their effects to really improve. I've been hitting it harder all week and have had no trouble.

----------


## Obs

> I completely dropped my Semorelin/GHRP-2/GHRP-6 combo. For a long time now, I've had extreme trouble sleeping around the times that I workout, high irritability and been under stress. Somehow it didn't occur to me that it was my S/G2/G6 combo that I would take on the workout days but not when I wasn't. I was writing in the insulin/peptide thread about the way it builds up cortisol and then the light went on. WTF!?! was I doing! I'm going to get a semorelin/Ipamorelin combo to replace it. I just through the shit in the trash and I expect to see my workouts and their effects to really improve. I've been hitting it harder all week and have had no trouble.


Interesting combo.
I know nothing about any of them.

----------


## Quester

> Interesting combo.
> I know nothing about any of them.



-Basically, one turns on the faucet and the other increases the amount of water coming out. 
-GHRP-6 increases not only growth hormone but also cortisol, ACTH and prolactin. Ipamorelin, also a GHRP, doesn't raise cortisol, ACTH or prolactin.

----------


## Quester

Met some good people last night and had a great day today. I almost got in a head-on crash after leaving the gym because I was feeling a little amped but it was a miss and I'll be more cool.

----------


## Obs

I have been chewed up today. 
My damn shoulders and biceps now hurt so bad all day I could barely lift my saw. 

I am worried about my left shoulder still. 
I dont know what I would do if I tore something. 

Its time to rejuvinate. 
Making myself cease work to eat at least three times tomorrow.

----------


## Quester

Yeah man, absolutely. Often, dealing with the swelling and laying off increases the likelihood of a quicker recovery and preventing further damage.

----------


## Quester

Good week in the gym. PPLPP. Starting next week, 'm going to do my ab, PT and accessory stuff with my (L) leg days. My sleep hasn't suffered. I remembered what Couch had said before and I got some CBDs, look and smeel like the real thing (not the smoke). 
Thanks Couch

----------


## Proximal

> Good week in the gym. PPLPP. Starting next week, 'm going to do my ab, PT and accessory stuff with my (L) leg days. My sleep hasn't suffered. I remembered what Couch had said before and I got some CBDs, look and smeel like the real thing (not the smoke). 
> Thanks Couch


Congrats on the good week. 

My wife swears by the CBD for sleep. To see the effect of one of her other night-time remedies, she has some candy that has 10mg of thc, 10mg of CBD & a little melatonin. Nice (and I swear to God, both my systolic & diastolic each dropped by 25-30).

----------


## Quester

This is a little shameful but its funny so I'll share. Now, having read all about CBDs and learning they don't do some of the things thc does, like munchies, I went to the store and got some. I went home and smoked a bunch and then ate like a pregnant woman. I guess it is just habituated behavior but I was pretty embarrassed. Now, I just smoke like 3 hits 3-4 times a day. There's not even a drive to smoke more and more.

----------


## KennyJ

> so, i'm not just jumping into changing every aspect of my life. I've seen that before and what happens is that if one thing goes wrong in one place it affects the other areas. The most important thing is consistently improving and improving the improvement process.


x 100

----------


## KennyJ

> So, I'm not just jumping into changing every aspect of my life. I've seen that before and what happens is that if one thing goes wrong in one place it affects the other areas. The most important thing is consistently improving and improving the improvement process.


This is so true

----------


## Quester

Another good week. Next week, I'm going to start doing 20-30 min of fasted cardio + 1 accessory type movement, like wrists or neck, in mornings (7am) and do weights in the afternoon between 13:00 and 16:00).
Also, going to keep blood sugar low at bedtime so I can start taking the GHRP/GHRH; add, an orange to my breakfast of oatmeal and eggs; and dial in the peri-workout food intake.

----------


## Quester

I took my CJC 1295/Ipam last night. Its dosed at 300mcg/750mcg, as per the pharmacist. I'm going to double the bac water bringing it to 150mcg/375mcg. I got a facial flush, pressure in my head and ears, and that tunnel ear sound (kind of feels like the pressure isn't right, won't equalize and causes sounds to be muffled). I couldn't sleep for a few hours. I felt real good today but I think I can just dose twice a day and get better results.

----------


## Quester

Last week went. I got in four days of cardio and three days of weights. I wanted more but some things came up. Got some good news from the eye doctor, the eye giving me trouble is the left one. I'm right eye dominant and wasn't looking forward to learning to shoot with my left side. I had thought my problem was my right eye. 
I saw an article in Tnation about training for conditioning, strength and explosiveness, "https://www.t-nation.com/workouts/my...ng-the-program." I think I'll give it a try.

----------


## Quester

The Avatar: I saw a story on ESPN about a kid with disabilities who became a runner. SC Featured: Special Olympics runner deserves your respect - ESPN Video. It was real moving and I put his pic (w/ his father in it) as my avatar. I then realized no one would get the reference so I chose this. I'm going to find the time to contribute. I used to volunteer at the special olympics when I was in the USMC and found it very satisfying. That will be my other project for next week.

----------


## Proximal

> The Avatar: I saw a story on ESPN about a kid with disabilities who became a runner. SC Featured: Special Olympics runner deserves your respect - ESPN Video. It was real moving and I put his pic (w/ his father in it) as my avatar. I then realized no one would get the reference so I chose this. I'm going to find the time to contribute. I used to volunteer at the special olympics when I was in the USMC and found it very satisfying. That will be my other project for next week.


That is very cool Q! Im relieved it wasnt a satirical slam at liberals taxing others to help support those in need. Working with those less fortunate than ourselves is an honor.

----------


## Quester

I started my cycle today.
Anavar 12.5 2x per day (I'm not sure how long I wanna go with this)
NPP 100mg 3x per week (14 wks)
Test 100mg 2x per week
Ipam/CJC at wrkt and bedtime
Frag 176-191 morning cardio
Anastrozole .5mg 2x per week
Finasteride 1mg everyday
-
I'd like to incorporate Lantus, to combat the Ipam/CJC and keep blood sugar low, but I haven't yet goten hold of any.
-
I realize this cycle isn't going to make me a pro bodybuilder but it will help accomplish my goals while not damaging my health to much.
-
Today I did my push workout and felt stronger, less shoulder pain and more driven. I didn't get that from my earlier NPP cycle so it is probably the Anavar. The less pain part is probably from the NPP. In the spring, I made it halfway through an NPP cycle but quit from shoulder pain. I saw a hypnotist in the summer who helped me to sleep on my back. The majority of the pain was from sleeping on my side. My plan this time is to do more pulling than pushing and to be as safe as possible. I've been going to the gym for the last two months and feel like a lot of preparation has gone into this time around.
I don't expect to be making posts everyday but having this log going may provide some added motivation.
-
My workouts will consist of a Push day (w/front squat) and a Pull day (with RDL) or a push/pull combo day depending on how much time I have available.

----------


## Quester

I was in the gym Sa, Su, Mo and Tue. Wednesday, Th, Fr were 14 hr days but on Wednesday I got in 20 minutes of cardio at wake up. 
-
I'm one week into the npp and feel good. From a psych standpoint, I'm more content, less irritable, less liable and less impulsive.
-
There is now a reverse hyper machine at my gym. I'm wondering about replacing rdls with r. hypers?
-
No drinking this week. Blood sugar should be good to go very soon.
-
I feel real good when I get in the cardio and I'm going to push toward doing more twenty minute sessions at wake up.
-
Food is becoming a small issue. It is hard to get in enough protein while not getting more calories than I need from the poor choices available to me. I may start making food prep more of a priority. 
-
I'm doing my clinicals now and after a 13 hr day my lower legs and feet are real sore. I've been advised to get compression socks, going to look into them.
-
Everything is going well but the biggest thing so far is the not drinking.
-

----------


## Proximal

Compression socks kick ass, you’ll love them.

----------


## Quester

Last week, Monday, I tweaked a nerve in right trap. I went to the chiro on Wed, Fri, Mon, and it feels good now. I worked out Th, Fr, X-Sat, Su, Mon, X-Tue, Wednesday (today).
-
My left forearm has been hurting. I've been doing hammer curls and other things to increase forearm size. Tonight I externally rotated my wrist and I feel something like a bone clicking or the muscles/tendons rubbing. Going to research tennis elbow, ease back on the hammer curls and stop externally rotating my wrist just to explore the sensation.
-
I'm on my CJC/Ipap now. My test is around 1300 (my guess after 4 years of dosing for TRT) and I'm on 350mg NPP (50mg/day-I can use an insulin needle).
-
Not sure if I want to start the Var now or save it till the end. The NPP is doing a good job cortisol control...I can sleep even after two consecutive days of failure every set workouts.

----------


## Quester

Left forearm still sore. The only thing I can blame it on is possibly bad form on the Incline Press Machine. Maybe it is how I'm holding the grips. I'll post a pic of it. It's not so much a machine as it is a nautilus device that has a path for the weights to follow.
-
I started the insulin at 2mg for a post workout meal and then did 5mg the next time. I'll keep upping it until I have a reason not too.
-
My favorite exercises (pushing):
Incline Press (Dbells or Machine)-5 sets
Front Press (Smith Machine or standing with a bar that keeps palms facing each other) and squeeze of traps to ears on every set-4 sets
Hi to Lo cable crossovers 3 sets or pec dec with emphasis on full adduction 
Leaning Cable lateral raises 3-4 sets each of which is immediately followed by a semi-isometric dbell hold at full extension
Belly to incline bench Tricep kick backs or tricep cable overhead skull-crusher-like movement followed immediately by tricep pushdowns
-
I was gonna put in the pull and legs but I have to go.

----------


## Quester

Pull Day
Cable Row, 1.5x shoulder width 2 warm up sets + 5 sets, 3 min rest
Pulldowns, 1-arm palms facing in, 1 warm up set + 4 sets, 3 min rest
Bent over cable rear Delt fly, 3 sets, 2 min rest
Y raise, 3 sets, 2 min rest
Concentration curls, 4 sets, 1.5 min rest

Leg day
Front Squat 4 sets, 3 min rest
Reverse Hyper Table 4 sets, 3 min rest
Back Extension 3 sets, 2 min rest
Cable neck ext, front 3 sets, 1.5 min rest
-and back 3 sets, 1.5 min rest

These three workouts are for three days at the gym in a row.
If only two days avail, I do front squats with push day and reverse hyper table with pull day.
If only 1 day available, 
Incline press, Cable row, Lateral Raise, 1 arm pulldowns, Tricep Kick Backs

----------


## Quester

Ive been going to the gym consistently and see real gains, I just haven't been logging. I got about two months to go.

----------

